# What is mash and how do you make it!!!!



## Puppy Love (Jan 10, 2008)

Hello everyone,

My girls are on normal layers pellets daily with a scattering of corn later in the day. They also get a few treats like cut up apples, grapes etc. A few days ago I boiled up the veg peelings and then mashed them up like mashed potato but didn't know if that was how you give this to your chickens.

I am very new to this and just don't really know what mash is!!!!! Sorry to maybe sound so thick.............I want to give them the best, so:

Question 1 - Is it really just boiled and mashed up veg peelings?

" 2 - Do you add anything to this mixture?

" 3 - Do you give it warm or cold?

So glad there is somewhere I can ask all these queries.

Thanks in advance x


----------



## chickenrun (Jan 31, 2010)

Hi

Layers mash is just the same as layer pellets but in a mash form.
As for the veg part the chap on here bigdaddy will help you with that part as i just give my ducks and chickens layer pellets, mixed corn as a treat and free range in my garden.

mitch


----------



## Puppy Love (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks Mitch,

Just wondered as, if I have veg peelings I just thought I would make them up into mash instead of putting them in the compost bin.


----------



## poppydog1 (Mar 26, 2010)

I boil up potato peelings until soft and feed to our chickens they go mad over it, i have never tried any other veg peelings .


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

our chickens have all boiled veg and proper mash potato they love mash potato and porige aswell especialy in the winter they also love meal worms but we soak them in watter first


----------



## Puppy Love (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks, I will take it all back out the freezer and give it to the girls slightly warmed (just to take the cold off it) and see if they like it.


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

all veg peelings and some salad bit i give mine they get boiled up in a big pot for a bout a hour or untill soft then drain off any water and mash it up 

you can feed it like this if you want but its a sticky mess and gets everywhere and they are always wiping there beaks

so mix layers mash in with the mashed up peelings keep mixing untill it makes like a crumble its clean and easier to feed that way and they get the best of both 

you dont need to warm it up as they may not like it as the weather is warming up i feed mine cold most of the year they will only get warm food when it drops well below freezing on a night they have a warm brekfast 

mine also have a scattering of corn on a afternoon and live meal worm once a week (they dont need to be soaked as that takes the goodness out of them they are full of protein)

also what ever else they dig up or find in the garden they will eat 

make sure they have some greens if they have to much you will notice they will have a runny bum nothing to worry about its just a bit rich for them they will sort that them sleves


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

i always give our chickens and ducks the raw potato peelings and any veg stalks etc they love it and eat everything up oh they also like prawn crackers as well


----------



## Puppy Love (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks Big Daddy, I was hoping you would answer my question. I will mix it with some layers pellets and give it that way, I did wonder if I gave it just mashed up it would be awfully messy for them. Oh and I won't warm it either.

Thanks again x:001_smile:


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

No probs happy to help


----------



## Paddy Paws (Jul 11, 2010)

Don't give too many kitchen scraps as you may find they lay more soft shelled eggs


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

Paddy Paws said:


> Don't give too many kitchen scraps as you may find they lay more soft shelled eggs


not if they are mixed with mash or if you dont mix with mash make sure they have grit with it as this is what helps the egg shells


----------



## sezra (May 20, 2011)

Mine are on layers mash as their regular food. They love shredded cabbage or if you can find a way of hanging the cabbage up they love to peck at it. When it was freezing cold I used to mix their mash with hot water and they absolutely scoffed it down!  I expect that you could do the same with pellets although I am not sure how they break down. I was told not to feed raw potato but I spoke to someone else last week who gave it raw so I am not sure on that one!


----------

